# 2002 se-r spec w/nos-help



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

what is the highest shot i can run on the stock 2.5?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hmm.....well........I'm gonna say upgrade the fuel pump

get a NX wet kit........
and I wouldn't personally go higher than 60 shot............but iirc 75 is possible. forced induction racing did some nitrous work on the spec V a while back.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

I JUST PUT a 75 shot in have not tried it yet


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

be very careful. have you upgraded the fuel pump?


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

no what should i do


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you don't know...take everything out!


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

the fuel pump is factory


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

go buy a walbro fuel pump for it...........a b14 model will fit with some modification..............or just put 50 shot jets in the kit and that should be ok.

MAKE SURE THE KIT IS A WET KIT!!!!! If the kit is a dry kit, take it off right now.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i had 50 shot wet in i only got a 15.427 in the 1/4 how disappointing


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you gotta learn to drive with it man, you should be gettin better than 15.4 bone stock!!!!


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i agree but im shifting right at 6200rpm. is it my launches?


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

well this is jason again and seem to be disapointed on what u figure, he can run 100 shot on stock pump-do u even know how much the stock fuel pump even pushes in a spec-v, he is safe we put fuel pressure reg. on and was well enouph equiped. 

we will be tested it with 75 shot, and he will not run lean
the stock 2.5 is made bullit proof nissan and nismo made it as the little bro to the skyline- check out the fax on spec v before u guess on a car u dont have gxe jason


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

HAHAHAH ok man. I know more about the Spec V than you do. I know the limits of the internals on the QR25DE (the engine you have, smartass) are close to 250-260whp. I know that the rods in the engine are long and weak. 

You try to tell me I don't know what I'm talking about ? You're the one that got a 15.4 ON NITROUS.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

jmbernard73 said:


> *
> the stock 2.5 is made bullit proof nissan and nismo made it as the little bro to the skyline- check out the fax on spec v before u guess on a car u dont have gxe jason *



Jason, you DO NOT know what you're talking about. The QR25DE was originally made for a TRUCK application in south america, called the X-trail. The QR isn't NEARLY as strong as the SR20DE which has been proven to take 400whp on ALL STOCK INTERNALS.

the QR25DE would EXPLODE if you tried to get 400whp out of it on stock internals.

the QR25 was not even touched by Nismo. I know a guy in Japan right now, and he in fact posted on b15sentra.net that there are NO NISMO PARTS FOR THE QR25DE available in japan.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

to close this thread out..........JMbernard. You're an idiot. when you learn a few things about the origin of your engine, ANYTHING, come back and post. Until then, don't post, because you're an idiot.


----------



## TurboB15sentra (Feb 11, 2003)

I've run an 85 shot direct port on the QR25.. using a seperate fuel cell and pump to feed the fuel solenoid. I also used C16 in the tank when we sprayed it.. since we couldn't retard the timing any. This helped stop and detonation from occuring. I am also running 9psi on a stock QR25DE. This is around 250whp. That's about the most I would push a stock QR25 to. It's rods and pistons are very fragile.. The rest of the block is actually pretty strong though. 
Travis


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

thank you TRAVIS!!!!


----------



## TurboB15sentra (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks nice MIKE!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yours is faster TRAVIS!!!!!


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

well as for chimmike- f--k yourself and your car i thought this was a forum to learn and until i talked to you i was thinking that this was pretty cool. sorry we all are not as mechanically smart as your a--hole is. I asked for input and suggestions not degrading lines of bs that you shovel in your mouth and straight out your sphinkter!!how about that for grammar you bumbling idiot! I bet you have no friends at all and you look down on everyone and think you are the bomb, well take your knowledge and stick it where the sun don't shine you idiot!!!!!!!! People like you make good people like myself sick. So if you want to be a help so be it, if not I don't want anything you have to offer-even if it was 100% pure gold so as we say out this way take your shit and shove it up your ass!!!!!!!


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

As for you travis i have a friend that is very interested in your stage 2 turbo kit but your buddy chimmike might have fucked that one all up. so you might want to set him straight on his online manners. my grammar may stink but atleast I have manners. so let me know if you are interested in doing some business,Once again i am a newbie on the motor scene and would love to hear more input on my car so please any pointers are greatly accepted


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

travis i need a contact number my friend is very interested in your turbo.


----------



## TurboB15sentra (Feb 11, 2003)

jmbernard73 said:


> *As for you travis i have a friend that is very interested in your stage 2 turbo kit but your buddy chimmike might have fucked that one all up. so you might want to set him straight on his online manners. my grammar may stink but atleast I have manners. so let me know if you are interested in doing some business,Once again i am a newbie on the motor scene and would love to hear more input on my car so please any pointers are greatly accepted *


I'm not here to play moderator between people who are fighting.. I simply post my knowledge.. and people can take it or leave it. I'm not biased.. nor do I care about what people think. If your friend decides not to business with me because of something my friend said.. then that's pretty crazy. I'm not responsible for what my friend says or does. Mike is a little harsh sometimes... but he's not my kid or anything. Your friend may contact me at 985-713-1542. Thanks
Travis


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

jmbernard73 said:


> *well as for chimmike- f--k yourself and your car i thought this was a forum to learn and until i talked to you i was thinking that this was pretty cool. sorry we all are not as mechanically smart as your a--hole is. I asked for input and suggestions not degrading lines of bs that you shovel in your mouth and straight out your sphinkter!!how about that for grammar you bumbling idiot! I bet you have no friends at all and you look down on everyone and think you are the bomb, well take your knowledge and stick it where the sun don't shine you idiot!!!!!!!! People like you make good people like myself sick. So if you want to be a help so be it, if not I don't want anything you have to offer-even if it was 100% pure gold so as we say out this way take your shit and shove it up your ass!!!!!!! *



If you're going to PM me and ask for my help, don't PM me back after I respond with a good friendly answer AND TELL ME I DON'T KNOW SHIT. You were the one who needed the help because it was completely obvious from your posts you don't know what to do.


Oh, and like Travis said.........if you don't buy kits from him because of me, that's pretty stupid. I suggest this guy to everyone with a Spec V because he _is_ the man. 

So for future reference, if you PM me asking for help, and I respond with a KIND response, don't PM me back tellin me I don't know shit, ok moron?


----------

